# my Lobster



## vincix

„My Sister, Amanda, is my Lobster and my left lung” (_Carry on, Warrior_, Glennon Melton)

Aș vrea să știu cum aș putea traduce „Lobster” aici. Ideea asta apare în mai multe filme (_Friends_, _Lobster_) și e vorba de un soi de partener de viața cu care îți împărtășești poverile etc.


----------



## irinet

Poate ca 'perechea' sau 'jumătatea', gândind că există şi expresia '_be_ _one's lobster_'.


----------



## vincix

Da, ezitam un pic pentru că era vorba de sora ei. Dar presupun că e în regula așa. Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Problemă grea: chestia cu lobsterul se aplică la o relație amoroasă - cel puțin așa a introdus-o Phoebe în _Friends_ pornind de la falsa idee că lobsterii își aleg perechea pe viață.

Din citat reiese că sora este indispensabilă autoarei dar nu știu cum ai putea reda asta la fel de elocvent și confuz în același timp. No _Friends_ for you!


----------



## irinet

Atunci, poate că 'jumătate' vine cu prieteni, cum ar fi: _jumătate din mine / cealaltă jumătate a mea_. Şi alte combinații de inspirație...


----------

